# Photography Guilty Pleasures



## PixelRabbit (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok, get it out of your systems early   but not "those" guilty pleasures lol

We all have them, something we shoot over and over and over again, sometimes it's a "common" critter, sometimes it's a cliche, sometimes something a little odd, sometimes something VERY odd, but whatever it is we have WAY too many shots of it and will continue to add to the collection.

So lets see them, what's your guilty pleasure?  Feel free to post them at will and often!!  Let them freeeeee!!

I have a few but I'll start with water drops, they are one of my happy places, I get lost behind the lens when I shoot them, very zen  If water is dripping I have to shoot it, the other day it was the rain barrel.



IMG_0062-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Jun 25, 2014)

Fun!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice Mish!  I have yet to capture the cap like that!


----------



## mishele (Jun 25, 2014)

I cheated!! I have The Time Machine...hehe For a non-techie person it was still difficult. =)


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 25, 2014)

Love your colours 

Ah, I always just wing it and let serendipity take its course lol


----------



## gsgary (Jun 27, 2014)

Sexy women


----------



## ORourkeK (Jun 27, 2014)

Really now? Don't worry, I'm not at work or anything.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 27, 2014)

If your at work you should be working and not looking at TPF


----------



## gsgary (Jun 27, 2014)

Also people with dogs


----------



## mmaria (Jun 27, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Also people with dogs...


 nooo we want some more naked ladies, and bw kind  
I really like that photograph. good job!


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 27, 2014)

I guess Greta, my cat.
She's just always around to be able to shoot and adore.

Even if she does always skip the litter box and $h1t on the floor - I do love her.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 27, 2014)

Car spotting. Like this Porsche.



Spotted 930 SC by longm1985, on Flickr

And this Bentley.



Spotted Bentley by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jun 27, 2014)

cats. cats. and more cats.



Hobbes Sleeping on Patio by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 28, 2014)

I try to stay innocent, so this is a difficult task. Ahh, now I recall...

Walking the alleys of Montmarte, I was seeking a quiet cafe to download the morning's shoot over a Chateauneuf du Pape. I saw her in a window, watching as I stopped. Her lips parted slightly as my long lens protruded towards her. Getting the shot, we shared a smile and she motioned toward her entrance down below. I rang, the lock clicked away it's confines, and my guilty pleasure began...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 28, 2014)

Awesome shots everyone!  Be sure to post more next time you indulge in your guilty pleasure


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh and I got to see the naked lady before she got banished, AWESOME shot, sorry to those that missed it!


----------



## imagesliveon (Jun 30, 2014)

My three year old boy Baloo!

He loves having his photo taken!



Baloo 2014 by Simon Clarkson Photography, on Flickr


----------

